# print on acrylic or on metal?



## paolo80 (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to make a couple of large landscape prints for my office.
Which type of print would you recommend between acrylic and metal?

Thanks!


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 8, 2013)

There are many different types of metal to print on. Depends on the picture, but I favour a metal with a somewhat rough finish/texture.


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2013)

do you mean printing on acrylic or photo paper to which an acrylic surface is attached?


----------



## chauncey (Mar 12, 2013)

In the interest of adding to your confusion...I would check the specific printing company's equipment.
This method sure looks interesting..."Adobe® Extreme Printing" and Progressive Printing with a DCS Direct Jet Flatbed Inkjet Printer


----------

